# question on placement of images on shirts



## eclektik (Nov 15, 2007)

Do any fulfillment sites allow custom placement of images on shirts? I want to be able to place designs on the bottom, sides, or sleeves of shirts. So far I have used cafepress which offers only center, pocket, and back, and uberprints which offers placement on the central area of the front or back


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

eclektik said:


> Do any fulfillment sites allow custom placement of images on shirts? I want to be able to place designs on the bottom, sides, or sleeves of shirts. So far I have used cafepress which offers only center, pocket, and back, and uberprints which offers placement on the central area of the front or back


I believe spreadshirt offers some custom placement options including sleeve prints.


----------

